# Ever wondered what a GSD/English Bulldog cross would look like?



## Freestep

This guy showed up on our local Craigslist. So ugly he's cute.

German Shepherd/English Bulldog Mix


----------



## TimberGSD2

A face only a mother could love? We had rottwieners at a clinic I worked at once.


----------



## ksotto333

So ugly he's cute if an apt discription....but doesn't look like a cross with English Bulldog to me...Chow or Sharpei..just what I think..


----------



## Shade

ksotto333 said:


> So ugly he's cute if an apt discription....but doesn't look like a cross with English Bulldog to me...Chow or Sharpei..just what I think..


I was thinking Sharpei as well...


----------



## LARHAGE

LOL, That is one ugly little dude.


----------



## Freestep

I would have thought Sharpei, it looks like the tongue is blue, but that underbite and the body shape does look bulldoggy! Also something about the base of the tail. You never really know, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is indeed English Bulldog in the woodpile.


----------



## Guardyan

TimberGSD2 said:


> A face only a mother could love? We had rottwieners at a clinic I worked at once.


And here I thought rottweiners were tracking baits left in the car too long.


----------



## Caledon

That is an ugly dog. Don't see too many dogs that I attach that label too.

Hopefully he has a great personality to make up for his looks.


----------



## PaddyD

oboy, a stubborn landshark
what fun
musta been a cute puppy


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Guardyan said:


> And here I thought rottweiners were tracking baits left in the car too long.


:rofl:

I personally think he's pretty cute! Not a mix I'd personally want to handle though, I'd imagine he's a lot of dog. I can picture the energy of a GSD and the hard-headedness of a Bulldog. Add that to what PaddyD said! Hope he finds a good home!


----------



## CeCe

Oh, he is just precious. Wish I could take him.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Awwweh I want to pet his wrinkles


----------



## Good_Karma

Freaky!


----------



## Sunflowers

paddyd said:


> oboy, a stubborn landshark
> what fun
> musta been a cute puppy


rofl!


----------



## NancyJ

That is one ugly dog. Hope he got the good parts from both personalitywise.


----------



## vicky2200

I don't think he is ugly! He is cute!


----------



## TimberGSD2

I actually had a GSD/SharPei mix once. Looked nothing like that, luckily mine got more of the shepherd in him!


----------



## warpwr

Reminds me of this for some reason...

_"If my dog was that ugly I'd shave his butt and make him walk backwards"_


----------



## Sunflowers

I keep coming back and laughing. He has the GSD neck fur and snout.:wild:


----------



## OriginalWacky

What an interesting combination. I don't think I'd want to combine those particular breeds, although it could be very good if things fell together just right. I can't call him ugly, but I really do love the pure shepherd look much more.


----------



## Whisper

You guys are so mean!  I think he's adorable. . .in his own way. :crazy:


----------



## mylee

Freestep said:


> This guy showed up on our local Craigslist. So ugly he's cute.
> 
> German Shepherd/English Bulldog Mix
> 
> View attachment 16872
> 
> 
> View attachment 16873
> 
> 
> View attachment 16874


can i buy this dog


----------



## Fodder

mylee said:


> can i buy this dog


Post is from 2012.


----------

